# Tara's Last Agility Class...



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

...in Virginia.

Tonight was our last Handling 2 class of the session and sadly, our last class at this facility. We're moving at the end of the summer to Manhattan, KS so I can attend veterinary school so it may be the end of agility classes for a little while. I'm hoping to find a club or trainer in KS if funds and time allow. I will really miss my very supportive and knowledgeable trainers and classmates. They were so sweet and even threw me a "goodbye" party after class tonight.

For our class tonight, I was excited to see we were running a full course (minus weaves). I was really quite pleased with our run even though I was a bit "off" in my handling tonight. Our serpentines are usually stronger and I was completely in the wrong place for the tunnel. Where I was weak, though, I thought Tara was absolutely fantastic! Her contacts were absolutely stellar! I was very pleased with them, especially since we haven't practiced them in over a month and she hasn't been on full height equipment in about 2 months! We jumped at 22" tonight, which was also a victory as she had been balking at 22" earlier this year and we had to very gradually work back up to it. I think she would have jumped 24" tonight, but didn't want to push it on our last class. She also jumped an international style broad jump (longer and taller than the AKC one she's seen before) and a panel jump for the first time. All in all an excellent final class.

My classmates reminded me of how far she has come in the past year since we began agility training. She started as a reactive dog with us always working in the farthest corner and is now a reliable agility dog engaged with me (most of the time) and running off leash in the ring.

Enjoy!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Throughly enjoyed that video. You guys have got contacts absolutely nailed! Really great work there! It seems Tara enjoys running a course, so hopefully you can at least set up a couple jumps and some weave poles at your new place. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Loved loved loved your video (great editing and comments too!).

Hard to believe that she started out as a reactive dog you needed to keep in the corner! You can see her joy and loving working with you come out with her speed and VOLUNTEERING equipment! 

Good luck in your new location and hope you find 'dog stuff' to do!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Great job and video!!! Congrats on all your achievements together... how exciting to start Vet school!!! Am sure when you get settled you will be able to find folks in that area. You can always search on trainers/schools/trials on the Clean Run site for your new area.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you!!

We have a recommendation for Lori Michael's school, All Star Agility, in the area. I'm planning to contact her when we get moved and settled, but I think classes (and trialing) will really depend on the poor college student budget and time. 

Fortunately, we will have a huge backyard, so at least we'll be able to play with jumps, weaves and tunnels.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Tunnels plural? Sorry for the off topic- but I am curious what tunnels you have. I've thought about purchasing some, but am weighing the cost vs quality... Surprised that any backyard practitioner might have _multiple_ tunnels. Do share!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wildo, I just buy kids tunnels from tinkertots. They can't stay outside like 'real' tunnels. But they are 24" and long enough that we can have a tunnel to practice with. 

I bet you can 'build' tunnel holders too (mine just roll around the yard  )

Dog Agility Practice Tunnels

Read the specs and make sure it's at least 24" in diameter, and buy the darker tunnels (blue?) cause they are potentially dark and scary so good to have them learn it's ok in the yard.




















These institutional strength dog-training chutes are made to be durable and easy to use. One end of the training tunnel has a Velcro® lip to attach the training chute.


PPT-90005







Reg price: $165.00







Sale: *$139.00*







Status: Avail July 1 

15' x 24" Agility Tunnel


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep- I am familiar with those, and have it on my todo list to order one come July 1st. I think I was just shocked that someone might have multiples. Not sure why- I spent over $300 on my dogwalk, so it's not like someone wouldn't potentially drop that for two tunnels. I guess I was just surprised, but for no good reason. :rofl:


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

:blush: Well, I don't have multiple tunnels yet. I only have one right now, but I'm hoping to get another soon.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I have multiple but thats because the first one I got I went for quality but short to be cheaper and it really wasnt long enuf to wrap under dog walk etc... so from my experience go with as long as you can


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great work, she looks like she is having a blast.


----------

